# FOWL DAWGS video by Shawn Stahl and Rick Stawski



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Just finished watching the new "FOWL DAWGS" video. I would highly recomend it for the money, not as good as the Lardy Tapes but for $20.00 you get two hours of really good training steps from puppy through force fetch to collar cond ect. It is a really good young dog training tape, and best of all they don't use trained dogs to do the tape the dogs in the tape make mistakes and you get to see the proper correction.


----------

